#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Казахстан >  > > >  >  >  Алматы. Лекция по медитации в традиции Карма-Кагью

## kamtsang

22.01 в 20:00 в Алматинском центре Алмазного Пути традиции Карма-Кагью пройдёт лекция о буддийской медитации путешествующего учителя из Германии Мартина Борзума
Контакты:
+77059008290
+77772969686

----------

